# Dress Code



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

What are your thoughts on the dress code? I understand why it's bieng done, but I really don't think its necessary.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I dont think its a big deal at all, I for one think it will make them more professional. But Cambys comment really pissed me off.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

"It (stinks)," Bibby said. "I think it's unrealistic. And what the hell are dress jeans?"


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

why does it stink?

they get paid millions of dollars, if I have to wear a suit at my job that pays 50k a year(part-time, im a student), they should too


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

CreeksideBaller said:


> What are your thoughts on the dress code? I understand why it's bieng done, but I really don't think its necessary.


way to copy my thread! good job you can copy not only my thread but also the poll.
wow ur good at this :jawdrop:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

i didnt see your thread


----------



## Tracyfan56 (Oct 8, 2005)

Why should they have to wear it. They should be able to wear what the want. WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> way to copy my thread! good job you can copy not only my thread but also the poll.
> wow ur good at this :jawdrop:


Ya Creekside u definatley did copy Lakeshow's thread, u should've know that there would have been a thread started on the dress code... It just goes to show how much u know about the NBA.


:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

im not the only one to make a thread for the dress code there was probably other peolple be4 me


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> im not the only one to make a thread for the dress code there was probably other peolple be4 me


Ya of course but Im saying that creeksideballer should have know that other people are obviously going to make threads about the dress code, and if ur gonna make another one, u should at least come up with something original, not copy someone elses.

:cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *All dressed up* - In the ongoing nationwide media poll regarding the league's new dress code, mark Adelman as a supporter.
> 
> Before the details of the new rule were revealed this week, Adelman said his only concern was players having to wear professional attire on planes, where they often are icing body parts and unwinding in casual clothes. Since the code doesn't cover air time, he has no complaints and no sympathy for those who do.
> 
> "I think (the rules) are pretty lenient," Adelman said. "If guys can't abide by that, then I think there's something wrong with them."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13741943p-14583848c.html


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Tracyfan56 said:


> Why should they have to wear it. They should be able to wear what the want. WHO'S WITH ME?


agreed


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> why does it stink?
> 
> they get paid millions of dollars, if I have to wear a suit at my job that pays 50k a year(part-time, im a student), they should too


Youre a student and you get paid 50k a year for a part time job :banana: ...what do you do?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I manage a fairly large fast food joint right now 4 days a week


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> I manage a fairly large fast food joint right now 4 days a week


oh I see, do you get paid by the hour or annually? :banana:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

:topic:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Cavs_Pimp said:


> oh I see, do you get paid by the hour or annually? :banana:


annually


----------

